# Hardwood Fallers



## Buzz 880 (Apr 16, 2007)

Just wondering what most hardwood fallers prefer for saw model and bar size.


----------



## burlman (Apr 16, 2007)

pretty well everyone in this neck of the woods, run 70cc. with an 18in. bar. we are able to handle most of what west Quebec has to dish out with this set up. I love my 44 sthil for that, power and good balance for limbing afterwords.


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 16, 2007)

i run 066's-395's with 24" bars almost always and use a 36" bar for the largest of the trees, 5 1/2 ' +. but i have notices several guys running saws that were smaller, 046's, 575's etc.


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 16, 2007)

For most stuff a 372 w/ 20" bar suffices. Sometimes the 288 comes out, maybe once in a while the 3120.


----------



## Wismer (Apr 16, 2007)

MS440 w/ 20" bar

Again, good power/balance/weight

You can cut up to a 40 incher and then it isn't too much of a struggle to limb 'er after


----------



## Buzz 880 (Apr 16, 2007)

sillogger 
Are you able to log down there right now


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 16, 2007)

*logging*

I log and My 440 has a 20" and the 460 has a 20" also. My 280 has a 16" on it, it is my small timber saw. Mostly there is 20" out here, saws 660 and 395 size have 24" on them and 3120 and 880's have 36" and up on them. :hmm3grin2orange: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 16, 2007)

HECK NO!!!it is too wet....it has been wet since the second week of october...ive worked maybe 12-15 days since then....tough winter....should be looking up shortly..i've got SOO much work for this season i don't think i can cut it all. but im gonna try like hell(will get pictures of course) i'm either gonna start logging somewhere else in the winter or headsawing for the sawmill...cant work 6 monthes out of the year and make it worthwhile anymore


----------



## Buzz 880 (Apr 16, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> HECK NO!!!it is too wet....it has been wet since the second week of october...ive worked maybe 12-15 days since then....tough winter....should be looking up shortly..i've got SOO much work for this season i don't think i can cut it all. but im gonna try like hell(will get pictures of course) i'm either gonna start logging somewhere else in the winter or headsawing for the sawmill...cant work 6 monthes out of the year and make it worthwhile anymore



Well don't come here for the winter this year was the shortest winter yet 6 weeks and it was all over.Now we have to weight for half loads to come off.Oh ya the f..king snow to piss off didn't snow all winter now we get it.


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 16, 2007)

Buzz 880 said:


> Well don't come here for the winter this year was the shortest winter yet 6 weeks and it was all over.Now we have to weight for half loads to come off.Oh ya the f..king snow to piss off didn't snow all winter now we get it.



how does it usually work up there..work during the freeze before the snow comes??? or just work until it freezes..when does it usually freeze up there?


----------



## Buzz 880 (Apr 17, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> how does it usually work up there..work during the freeze before the snow comes??? or just work until it freezes..when does it usually freeze up there?



We can work from june to nov. most of the time as long as there is not to much rain in the fall it use to freeze up in early Dec but the last few years not till jan. but we work all winter till march.doesn't matter how much snow we get.If we get to much just slows you down a little bit when your wading snow to your waste like last year.skidders doesn't like it much more the me but we get threw it.End of winter just depends weather your on half load road or not townships put those on Mar 15 every year weather it's cold or not.


----------



## Timberhauler (Apr 17, 2007)

Buzz 880 said:


> Just wondering what most hardwood fallers prefer for saw model and bar size.



395 with a 32 inch bar and skip chain when in big wood....MS440 with a 20 for the rest of everything else.


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 17, 2007)

Buzz 880 said:


> We can work from june to nov. most of the time as long as there is not to much rain in the fall it use to freeze up in early Dec but the last few years not till jan. but we work all winter till march.doesn't matter how much snow we get.If we get to much just slows you down a little bit when your wading snow to your waste like last year.skidders doesn't like it much more the me but we get threw it.End of winter just depends weather your on half load road or not townships put those on Mar 15 every year weather it's cold or not.



yea we have road restriction from jan 15-april 15, 4 or 8 ton limit(can't remember which, just know i can't haul logs) around here we work whenever it is dry enough.. usually don't get very much snow. i prefer it is just freeze during the winter and the ground to stay hard. but this winter is only froze up for a few weeks. the rest of the time it rained


----------



## Ryan Willock (Apr 17, 2007)

I run a Stihl MS460 with a 24'' b/c with full chiesl full skip. In the big stuff an 066 with 24'' or 36'' depending on size of the timber and stepness of the ground.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Apr 17, 2007)

I've had a bunch of 372's w/20'' and 24''b/c's before and liked them fine. They don't seem to last quite as long as my 460's but I do like the balance better.


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 17, 2007)

yeeea haww!!! if the rain holds out im going to the woods tom!!! ill try to get some pics


----------



## Buzz 880 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ryan Willock said:


> I've had a bunch of 372's w/20'' and 24''b/c's before and liked them fine. They don't seem to last quite as long as my 460's but I do like the balance better.



Ya those 372's are nice saw to run but tend to rattle apart pretty fast.Try 385's for a while but didn't like them much.Now i run 460 mod with 20" or 660 with 24" can cut pretty much any thing we have around here and the mighty 880 for the real big maple veneer when we cut in the south.Cleared a building lot today bush seems to be drying up pretty fast should be able to go back to logging soon.


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 18, 2007)

i got to work today!!! have a few pics will post in a bit


----------



## frankyslog (Apr 19, 2007)

*what saw do i prefer ?*

in average hard wood in my area north michigan i prefer 70cc motors if i gotta drag it around the woods all day i love my 757 shindiawa work port by (me) not to heavy with 20 to 24 inch bar, but so damn durable, ive been using them since they came out 1991, while some see this saw as dated (it is) i like the motors (bsta) brake specific torque available while cutting, doesn't stop the chain as easy as some saws, (husky 575 xp 372 xp ) not brand bias though I've owned at one time ,or own .alot of the popular saws commonly talked about today.for big wood or when getting through fast is a concern of mine, (chain speed) i usually grab for my 9010 dolmar (stage 2 work port blue print by me) lots of option's out there though these are a couple that I've used extensively over the years. stock trim as well as improved, a couple of my all time favorites !! and i will never kick them out of the stable!


----------



## Joey92TT (May 2, 2007)

I cut hardwoods in Northern Wisconsin and just bought a Husky 575XP. It's a great saw with good, smooth power. I just use an 18 in. bar and that's sufficient for this timber. I was running a 357XP and needed a little more power. That was a good saw too.


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (May 2, 2007)

For the timber here in Missouri I use a Husqvarna 395xp with a 24 inch bar. The works perfect around here never had any problems.


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 3, 2007)

SEMOLOGGER said:


> For the timber here in Missouri I use a Husqvarna 395xp with a 24 inch bar. The works perfect around here never had any problems.



Semologger

What kind of timber do you have down there are you able to work right now?


----------



## sILlogger (May 3, 2007)

semo and i only live about 45 mins from eachother, i know i can't work because it started raining the other day and im pretty sure he prolly can't either... ive got alot of work it is ever dries....:chainsawguy:


----------



## SEMOLOGGER (May 4, 2007)

Buzz 880 said:


> Semologger
> 
> What kind of timber do you have down there are you able to work right now?



I mainly cut white oak, red oak, hickory,maple,ash and poplar. Ever once in awhile you stumble across a walnut or cherry. No work going on here had six inches of rain in the last two days and it was a slow rain and i dont think its done yet either.


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 4, 2007)

SEMOLOGGER said:


> I mainly cut white oak, red oak, hickory,maple,ash and poplar. Ever once in awhile you stumble across a walnut or cherry. No work going on here had six inches of rain in the last two days and it was a slow rain and i dont think its done yet either.



That's to bad about the rain seems like it rains lots there.W e haven't had much so i'm going to change the oil in my skidder tomorrow and float it to the first job of the year Mon.Have any you guy's tried the new 390 husky yet?


----------



## sILlogger (May 4, 2007)

nope haven't ran a 390, just 385's & mainly 395's, now i'm running an 066. Buzz, do u not get to do any logging during the winter? how many months do u get to work a year? what kind of job you moving onto?


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 4, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> nope haven't ran a 390, just 385's & mainly 395's, now i'm running an 066. Buzz, do u not get to do any logging during the winter? how many months do u get to work a year? what kind of job you moving onto?



We work all winter just stop at the end of march or early april till middle to end of may on private land but on goverment land can't start till July 1 and have to be done march 31.I can normally work 8 to 10 months a year as long as it dosen't rain to much but the winters a not as good as they use to be.I'm moving onto a job for a friend of mine as i am waiting for a entrance permit for one of my jobs.We will be mostly cutting soft maple.beach,yellow birch,and a little bit of cherry on his job plus a bunch of blow down to clean up.The first job i have of my own has some hard maple,basswood,yellow birch,and white pine to cut.Tried to post some pic's
last night but dial up is very slow.


----------



## sILlogger (May 5, 2007)

Buzz 880 said:


> We work all winter just stop at the end of march or early april till middle to end of may on private land but on goverment land can't start till July 1 and have to be done march 31.I can normally work 8 to 10 months a year as long as it dosen't rain to much but the winters a not as good as they use to be.I'm moving onto a job for a friend of mine as i am waiting for a entrance permit for one of my jobs.We will be mostly cutting soft maple.beach,yellow birch,and a little bit of cherry on his job plus a bunch of blow down to clean up.The first job i have of my own has some hard maple,basswood,yellow birch,and white pine to cut.Tried to post some pic's
> last night but dial up is very slow.



u got a skidder? or renting one? i walked a patch this morning that is 3/4 a mile from my house that i should be getting to cut. grazy job....marked one tree that was as big around as a car hood....man i sure do love those.....u need any winter help???what sort of winters u have up there? it has been next to shut down from mid october till beginning of march...thinking about migrating somewhere during the winter to cut...


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 5, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> u got a skidder? or renting one? i walked a patch this morning that is 3/4 a mile from my house that i should be getting to cut. grazy job....marked one tree that was as big around as a car hood....man i sure do love those.....u need any winter help???what sort of winters u have up there? it has been next to shut down from mid october till beginning of march...thinking about migrating somewhere during the winter to cut...



I had a John Deere 1978 540b for a few years now i have a 1989 timberjack 380B i liked the john deere to drive but parts are to much around here so i sold it.The TJ pulls a bigger load and is easy and cheap to fix those cummins motors last forever so i think i will keep this one for along time.I thought about a new John Deere once or twice but with the way timber prics keep droping don't think that is a good idea.Winters are normally pretty good might need some help you never know.


----------



## sILlogger (May 6, 2007)

Buzz 880 said:


> I had a John Deere 1978 540b for a few years now i have a 1989 timberjack 380B i liked the john deere to drive but parts are to much around here so i sold it.The TJ pulls a bigger load and is easy and cheap to fix those cummins motors last forever so i think i will keep this one for along time.I thought about a new John Deere once or twice but with the way timber prics keep droping don't think that is a good idea.Winters are normally pretty good might need some help you never know.



do u have a crew or are u a one man operation. how much timber u usually move in good day? be careful


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 7, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> do u have a crew or are u a one man operation. how much timber u usually move in good day? be careful



In the winter i usally have help but with the weather in the summer it is hard to keep emploies so i work alone in the bush and do tree removal as well.By myself i cut skid cut 6-10 mbf a day skids are long here most of the time and terrain in ruff.If i am lucky i buy a few bushs in the south there you can but up a lot of wood but the bylaws are really sticky the first under sized tree you cut is $5000 and the second is $50000 in some counties but there 10-20mbf is not to hard witha 2 man crew.

sILlogger what kind of chain do you run on your 066?I'm sending mine away to dean this week to get a stageIII mod done to it then it should cut thousands of feet in a day,.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
How many guys work with you.?


----------



## sILlogger (May 7, 2007)

i'm running 24" 72LGX right now, buying them in loops from baileys..i've worked on 2 man crews, 3 (cutter, skidder, bucker/loader) 4 (2 cutters, skidder, bucker/loader) and the last job i was on the drag was far so i was cutting, had 2 skidders going and a guy bucking/loading. to me i think it works best w/3 guys, 1 cutter, 1 skidder, and a guy working in the log yard...what is this stuff about "undersized trees" we really don't have any legislation down here... as long as the state gets there timber tax money they don't care


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 7, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> i'm running 24" 72LGX right now, buying them in loops from baileys..i've worked on 2 man crews, 3 (cutter, skidder, bucker/loader) 4 (2 cutters, skidder, bucker/loader) and the last job i was on the drag was far so i was cutting, had 2 skidders going and a guy bucking/loading. to me i think it works best w/3 guys, 1 cutter, 1 skidder, and a guy working in the log yard...what is this stuff about "undersized trees" we really don't have any legislation down here... as long as the state gets there timber tax money they don't care



I use to cut for two 540's and a man in the landing bucking up and stacking but that gets a little tiresome after a while.Would of stayed if they woukd pay more but they said no so i bought my own machine.Where i live there is no laws on private land but in the south you have to paint the bush put in an intent to harvest have you marking approved the it's game on but they will come around and check up on you and if you cut un marked or under size tree 's get your wallet out.Most area's in the south it is ethier dia or basel area you can not cut most speices under 18inch dia at 18 inch off the ground.Witch isn't bad because there will always be tree's there to cut.L work for a guy that cut down there most of his life he told me about one bush they cut it was 4 acres yeilded 70000bdft thats a good haul here.


----------



## sILlogger (May 7, 2007)

yea 70000 bft off 4 acres is doing real good, what is the closest big US city to ya?


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 7, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> yea 70000 bft off 4 acres is doing real good, what is the closest big US city to ya?



Dpends witch way you go buffalo NY is about 3 hours away and NH is about 5 where is southern ill close too


----------



## sILlogger (May 7, 2007)

i'm about 2 hours SE of st. louis, MO


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 7, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> i'm about 2 hours SE of st. louis, MO



Now i'm lost how close to SC or flordia


----------



## sILlogger (May 7, 2007)

Buzz 880 said:


> Now i'm lost how close to SC or flordia



ha ha:hmm3grin2orange: 12 hours NW, i'm 350 miles south of chicago


----------



## PWB (May 8, 2007)

Buzz, you north of TO?


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 8, 2007)

PWB said:


> Buzz, you north of TO?



Just a few hours .


----------



## sILlogger (May 9, 2007)

TO???? i'm heading to the woods in the morning if t doesn't rain:chainsawguy:


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 9, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> TO???? i'm heading to the woods in the morning if t doesn't rain:chainsawguy:



Toronto Ontario


----------



## woodfarmer (May 10, 2007)

buzz, who do you sell to, tembec?


----------



## Buzz 880 (May 10, 2007)

woodfarmer said:


> buzz, who do you sell to, tembec?



NO i wouldn't sell them anything i would probaly cut it in to firewood before i would give it them.I try to deal with the smaller mills and a few brokers but pretty much whoever is paying the most.


----------

